# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  My wrist is ready for SBH...

## mcch2233

Don't mind the stickers, super fresh from its packaging!


Now let's just hope everything works out for our trip in a few months

----------


## amyb

Welcome aboard.

A terrific timepiece! Enjoy and safe travels.

----------


## Gail&Jeff

awesome watch with St. Barts on it!

----------


## GMP62

Very cool! Wear it in good health and wishing you a great trip to paradise!

----------


## cec1

WOW! So very cool!

----------

